# 

## maciejos36

Czy ktoś z was miał przyjemność (bądź nieprzyjemność) współpracować z tą organizacją? Działają dłuższy czas, publikują raporty ale w Internecie są tylko informacje gmin o tym, że gmina nie ma nic wspólnego z nimi.

----------


## andrzeej

U mnie na wsi miesiąc temu właśnie w/w stowarzyszenie  montowalo  instalacje 7.5 kw.  Wiem że fakownik  na SAJ  niestety nie wiem jakie panele  pv (jest ich 27 każdy 280w) Za całość jak się dowiedziałem  właściciel zapłacił  26 tys instalacja  na dachu.  Więc cena jak na moje oko bardzo  ok...

----------


## przemo1

> U mnie na wsi...


Dąbrowa Górnicza to nie taka wieś chyba (przynajmniej jak ostatnio parę lat temu byłem)  :smile:

----------


## andrzeej

Niby tak ale Dąbrowa Górnicza to też tak zwane zielone dzielnice.  Do "miasta" mam 25 km!

----------


## marxxx

Podobno maja we wrześniu przedstawić jakieś propozycje dla klientów którym "obiecano dotacje"  Miesiąc się kończy i nadal nic. Oczywiście op dotacji można zapomnieć, nawet zaczynam podejrzewać że im na tym nie zależy.

----------


## ketjof

Cześć,
Zapisałem się do nich wcześniej z nadzieją na dofinansowanie.
Dofinansowania nie dostali.
Teraz przedstawili propozycję dla klientów - ofertę bez dofinansowania na ok. 3070 zł za kWp.(dla instalacji 6.38 kWp)
Cena dobra...ale u mnie przy obecnych cenach i profilu zużycia  1T/2T to i tak prosty okres zwrotu wychodzi  ok 10 lat , staram się zdobyć od nich info na jakich to miałoby być urządzeniach.
Piszą o wielu zrealizowanych instalacjach.
Może się ktoś na forum znajdzie komu montowali i może coś napisać na "tak" lub "nie" ..?

----------


## marxxx

Też licze na jakieś opinie osób którym już coś zamontowali.

Ze  stowarzyszenia BA w którym przystąpiłem do programu na instalację PV z dotacja z UE dostałem ofertę niestety bez dopłaty z UE, z wyższą niż początkowo planowaną ceną, ale pomimo to bardzo atrakcyjną.

----------


## andrzeej

A mnie zainteresowało  "minimalna wartość  brutto" dopytaj czy to jest końcowa cena.  U mnie jak byli wycenić  to wszytko pięknie ładnie  ale koncowa cena za 3.5 kwp wyszło 16500zl.

----------


## Adam61643

Witam wszystkich. Chciałem zamontować fotowoltanikę z tej firmy miało być tanio dobrze i z dofinansowaniem wystarczyło wpłacić tylko 1000zł na poczet projektu a potem poczekać na realizację lecz życie zweryfikowało to inaczej dofinansowania nie dostali pieniędzy nie oddali bo poszły na poczet projektu co lepsze projektu też nie oddali za to wysłali ofertę na nową  realizację tylko że płatną w systemie ratalnym z bardzo niskim oprocentowaniem. Okazało się że niska cena nie znaczy dobrze montują sprzęt najtańszy na rynku stąd niska cena jeśli nawali falownik szukajcie serwisu w chinach to samo dotyczy paneli to samo dotyczy uchwytów montażowych a złącza elektryczne maj ą wiele do życzenia słaba jakość oczywiście w okresie gwarancyjnym wszystko OK. Nie polecam nikomu tej firmy lepiej dozbierać pieniędzy i zainwestować w coś lepszego i sprawdzonego a z ochrony środowiska można dostać kredyt na bardzo niski procent około 3% w skali roku a firmę można wybrać sobie jaką kto chce. Mało płacisz  dwa razy płacisz przy zastosowaniu urządzeń niskiej jakości.

----------


## kaskowska15

Witam
Myślę, że Adam61643 ma całkowitą rację. Lepiej poszukać firmy, która zrobi taką instalację solidnie i na lepszym sprzęcie... a najważniejsze będzie miała pojęcie o tym co robi, bo o Błękitnej Atmosferze tego nie można powiedzieć. Dziwnie skonstruowane umowy (czytajcie uważnie co podpisujecie), które nie gwarantują dotrzymania terminów. Jeśli zastanie cię zima, a miałeś już mieć założoną pompę ciepła, ale coś tam po raz kolejny wypadło... cóż to twój problem jak sobie teraz ogrzejesz dom. Tak to właśnie wygląda.
Poza tym panowie z Błękitnej Atmosfery przedstawiają zbyt optymistyczne wyliczenia, które jak się okazało niemal po roku użytkowania nie mają nic wspólnego z rzeczywistością. Mały przykład: koszt ogrzewania pompą ciepła wyliczony wg max. uzysku pompy, który praktycznie nie ma prawa zaistnieć, chyba że na zewnątrz mamy +15 C. Więc całoroczny produkcja z paneli nie jest w stanie pokryć zużycia energii przez pompę ciepła w sezonie zimowym, a o to przecież chodziło! Ktoś kto dopiero zakłada taką instalacje nie ma o pewnych rzeczach pojęcia, więc różne rzeczy można mu wmówić. Sama pompa była nieprawidłowo ustawiona przez instalatorów na 60 st.C, co jak teraz wiem jest zabójczo nieefektywne.
Kolejne nieścisłości wystąpiły przy montażu - pewne informacje podawane początkowo okazywały się w chwili montażu nieprawdziwe co pociągało za sobą kolejne nieplanowane koszty i przeróbki. Myślę, że nie ma sensu dalej wymieniać... polecam trzymać się od tej firmy z daleka.

----------


## marxxx

Ja długo czekałem na dofinansowanie z gminy (unia Europejska) które było przesuwane z miesiąca na miesiąc, zaraz minie rok i dalej cicho sza.  W końcu zdecydowałem się skorzystać z oferty błękitnej  Atmosfery, ba tam też miałem złożony wniosek i teraz tylko ubolewam że nie zrobiłem tego wcześniej, tylko czekałem na dofinansowanie z Gminy przez rok. 

Cała operacja od zamówienia do montażu przebiegła bardzo szybko.  Montaż ponad 7 kWp odbywał się w deszczu i ekipa się nie poddawała, ale pomimo tego musieli dokończyć kolejnego dnia.   Jestem bardzo zadowolony z montażu, bo wcześniej się naoglądałem na grupach FB o Fotowoltaice jakie fuszerki odstawiają niektóre firmy, że aż wziąłem urlop aby mieć oko na montaż. Na szczęście moja interwencja nie była potrzebna, widać że  goście mają duże doświadczenie,  przy okazji od monterów dowiedziałem się że dziennie wyjeżdża kilka ekip na montaże. Widać że mają ogromny przerób.

Mój kolega z pracy też zamontował panele PV z BA , lecz wybrał termin zimowy i z powodu pogody termin mu się o kilka dni przesunął.  

Jak ktoś ma jakieś pytanie, to proszę pisać tu lub na PV

Ps. te dwa wcześniejsze  komentarze osób zarejestrowanych tylko po to aby napisać jakąś negatywną opinie trzeba chyba wziąć z przymrużeniem oka.  Widać niskie ceny się nie wszystkim podobają.

----------


## Tomek345

Witam,

Mimo że jest to mój pierwszy post na tym forum, chciałem się podzielić swoimi doświadczeniem i przestrzec przed korzystaniem z usług z firmy* Błękitna Atmosfera*.

Przede wszystkim, muszę przyznać że wynajmują bardzo dobrych przedstawicieli handlowych( okazało się to później podczas rozmowy), ponieważ dałem się omamić i uwierzyłem  w każde ich słowo. Trzeba zwracać uwagę na szczegóły, a tutaj nie miałem zastrzeżeń do przedstawiciela, odpowiadał sensownie na każde moje pytanie, zrobił zdjęcia oraz z wymiarował cały dach i nie miałem żadnych podejrzeń.

No i niestety dałem się podejść jak małolat i uwierzyłem w bajkę że maja tylko 20 projektów na moją gminę i trzeba się spieszyć, przez to straciłem 1400zł.
Żeby przystąpić do projektu, nie płaci się zaliczek a *wpisowe członka grupy Błękitna Atmosfera*, to jest sprytnie zrobione, tak żeby tych pieniędzy nie odzyskać, jeżeli ktoś się zorientuję o co tak naprawdę chodzi.

Następnie, gdy zostaniemy członkiem, mamy dwie drogi do wyboru:
- finansowanie z własnych środkówkredyt bankowy

Przy finansowaniu z własnych środków, już zapaliła mi się czerwona lampa, ponieważ wymagają oni aby przelać im * 90%*  kwoty za cała instalację mimo tego że instalacja rozpocznie się dopiero za 3-4 mc-e, wolałem wykorzystać te środki na remont, gdy i tak kredyt był bardzo tani.

Przy kredycie bankowym, *wyszło szydło z worka* i Błękitna Atmosfera pokazała swoja prawdziwą twarz, jakaś kobita odpowiedzialna za zbieranie dokumentacji okazała się niedouczoną, nie kompetentną osobą i kompletną ignorantką.
Po przekazaniu wszystkich dokumentów, zgodnie z pani *Izabeli* listy i poniesieniu kolejnych kosztów (niektóre zaświadczenia w urzędach są płatne) uderzyło mnie to że zaczęła zmieniać wersję co tak naprawdę potrzebuje. Na początku chciała historię z 3 m-ce o zarobkach, potem z 4 a przy 6 już wiedziałem że ta firma to naciągacze i tak będą przedłużać w nieskończoność.

Pomijam fakt że nie można się dodzwonić na numery telefonów podanych w mailach, a to była kolejna wskazówka że coś jest nie tak.

Przed wszystkim znalazłem oferty instalacji fotowoltaniki o 5000 zł tańsze od tego co proponowała mi błękitna atmosfera oraz *  Adam61643 i kaskowska15*  utwierdzają mnie w przekonaniu że ta firma to jakaś fikcja, no i niestety po raz kolejny musiałem zapłacić za lekcje od życia, że w Polsce to każdy każdego tylko by oszukał.

----------


## Budo w niczy

> witam,
> 
> witaj - uznałem ze musze toba troche wstrzasnac
> 
> 
> no i niestety dałem się podejść jak małolat i uwierzyłem w bajkę skad wiesz ze to bajka? 
> że maja tylko 20 projektów na moją gminę i trzeba się spieszyć, przez to straciłem 1400zł.   dlaczego "straciles"?
> żeby przystąpić do projektu, nie płaci się zaliczek a *wpisowe członka grupy błękitna atmosfera*, to jest sprytnie zrobione, tak żeby tych pieniędzy nie odzyskać, jak wpłacasz to widocznie po cos to jest, dlaczego mówisz o odzyskiwaniu? jeżeli ktoś się zorientuję o co tak naprawdę chodzi. a o co chodzi?
> 
> ...


 wyglada na to ze jeszcze wszystko jest w trakcie, a ty juz wyciagasz wnioski... Poczekaj, przeciez nie jestes jedyna osoba której musza wszystko zorganizowac. Takie procedury wymagaja nieco czasu

głowa do góry i nie przejmuj sie.

----------


## Qualcolm_

Spotkania organizowane przez *Stowarzyszenie Błękitna Atmosfera* a na umowie kto? Niejaka *REMEnergy*. Taka została przedstawiona znanej mi osobie. Polecam poczytać opinie na google zanim weźmiecie te firmę. A i nie dajcie się zwieść ładnym stronom w necie. Popatrzcie kto jest w wymieniony w zarządach i na innych przepisami wymaganych stanowiskach, prześledźcie powiązania, popatrzcie na... *kapitał zakładowy i na siedziby tych firm!* 
Na szczęście nie skorzystałem z usług tej firmy ale po tym co usłyszałem i zobaczyłem w papierach - NIGDY, PRZENIGDY bym się na nich nie zdecydował. Jako że fotowoltaika to istne eldorado dla takich firm lepiej wziąć tego co i tak jest odpowiedzialny czyli instalatora co się pod tym podpisuje SEPem. Nie ma ekonomicznie i logicznie żadnego uzasadnienia żeby korzystać z takiej firmy. No i gwarancja na sprzęt po 2 latach gdzie? Tego nie wiem.
Już lepiej wziąć przysłowiowego "Zienka" z uprawnieniami i lepiej się na tym wyjdzie.
Szczegółów nie będę opisywał bo nie wiem co sam mogę ujawniać a co znajoma mi osoba by nie chciała ujawniać. Do tego jedyną kompetentną osobą tam zdaje się być prawnik i wnioskuje że nie przypadkowo.
Z karami umownymi - nie wiem dlaczego ludzie się na takie coś godzą jak w tej umowie.
Aha, i jeszcze poziom bezczelności - rozmawiasz o umowie a Ci traktują Cie jak kogoś, cytuję, "z zacięciem prawniczym".  Rozumiecie? Takie słowa ponoć padły w rozmowie. Czyli umowa nie dla zwykłego śmiertelnika jak wnioskuję, mimo że z tego co widziałem wydawała się krótka, prosta i zrozumiała.
Poszukanie kogoś, kto się podejmie wykonania instalacji również z ryzykiem po swojej stronie a w konsekwencji opartej na zaufaniu obu stron i akceptacji ryzyka nie jest czymś trudnym - obecnie jest sporo chętnych na wykonanie tylko trzeba sobie zarezerwować u kogoś termin i poczekać te pare/parenaście tygodni. A i firma - bohater tego tematu też jakoś terminowością nie grzeszy. W końcu jak klient wpłaci zaliczkę...
Projekt instalacji? A jakie to wymagania mówią o projekcie? Czym wg. przepisów jest projekt instalacji? Wiecie? Bo ja się dowiedziałem. A ten z Was kto nie wiem - zdziwił by się. Jakiś elektryk niech napisze co powinien zawierać potencjalny projekt.

----------

